# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  How to attach pergola rafters if house has Fascia Gutters

## jasonv

Hoping someone can help, as I've had no luck finding an answer. 
I want to put up a small 4.9m x 2.1m pergola over my existing 1st floor verandah and I can't work out the best way (or any way) to anchor the rafters. 
My problem is that my house has Fascia Gutters, i.e. the type with no separate fascia, where the back of the gutter is essentially the metal fascia (same as pic below). So this leaves me with no real fascia to fix the rafters to.   
I've considered just dynabolting a ledger to the wall but the house is brick veneer so the wall isn't structural. 
Given that this gutter type is not that uncommon and neither are brick veneer houses, I'm really hoping there is a simple and common way of attaching the rafters in this situation. :Fingerscrossed:  
I've seen the roof-extenda idea but not convinced that having the pergola roof line sit higher than the house roof line looks good.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Roof-extenda may be your only option. 
See the latest issue of The Owner Builder magazine in your newsagent.  Has a very useful article with pics and diagrams on exactly this issue

----------


## jasonv

Thanks Silent I'll check out the magazine. 
Has anyone used the Roof Extendas over the hip in the roof? As the roof rafters no longer run parallel at this point I figure the Extendas won't be in alignment if fixed to the hip of the roof.

----------


## autogenous

What depth is you eaves soffit?

----------


## jasonv

The soffit is about 28cm (and made of asbestos for good measure).

----------

